# 2009 - Charity Halloween Ball



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All
I really should have posted these pics up some time ago, but got way distracted with a house move and everything else life throws at you. 

Im involved in the Maddison Bignall Trust charity, and we had our first Halloween Ball in 2008, for last years I thought it would be a good idea to try and make some props for the ball.

Here's a few pics of my first try at making Halloween Props, the coffin was the first thing I tried. (will post that up on a reply to this thread as I can only upload 5 pics at once) 
Got some good advise from the forum and invaluable learnt lessons from Stolloween's website. (I hope it was ok to have a good at making your book prop Stolloween

Tombstones

























Stolloween's book


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

You can imagine my partners face when she noticed I was sawing up the wardrobe doors on the drive 

Coffin


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Tombstones


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think my favorite is that little groundbreaker guy on the right in your last photo. He has a good pose.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

everything looks great. love the GB!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks awesome.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I really like the Reaper with the touch nothing sign. After kids kicking my skulls around the yard like soccer balls last year I might have to make one of them myself.


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments (and I hope I posted this up in the right section)
Im quite pleased how everything turned out first a first try at this stuff, but I gotta say, I'm bitten now, looking forward to learning more from you all  !


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

Impressive work!


----------



## hurricanegame (Aug 8, 2010)

You know it is people like you I look up to (try to get bigger and better with my haunts) and remember from my childhood...I remember trick or treating in the mid 80's early 90's and seeing amazing work such as yours on display in yards and homes across my area...

This is what makes Halloween the best time of the year...the creepy creations, putting everything together, scaring friends, family and strangers a like...


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, you made a really stylin' coffin out of those wardrobe doors! Such dedication to cut up furniture!

I love the Beware tombstone! LOL!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Just finished moving house from Nottingham to York.
Slowly unpacking things before getting started on creating things for next years Halloween, sadly dont have enough time for this Halloween


----------

